# HIRING-Opportunities on the East Coast- RELO AVAILABLE



## bhunsinger (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, we have several great opportunities on the East Coast!  These are all direct hire positions with a large client!  Great pay and benefits!!  Relocation assistance available!!!

CDM Analyst 
Coders- Cardiology, Radiology, Surgical *Speciality Certification is a plus!!!
Revenue Integrity Auditor- RN or BSN, Degree, Medicare Part A
Compliance Specialist
ICD-10 Trainer


If you are interested in any of these opportunities please contact me directly at acarmichael@itiselect.com.

Thanks.

Amy Carmichael
acarmichael@itiselect.com


----------



## kdpharis (Nov 14, 2012)

Where on the east coast are these positions available? I am interested in working in the Canton or Akron areas of Ohio.


----------



## cyndidpatterson (Nov 15, 2012)

I need something in South Carolina. Just got my CPC-A certification.


----------

